# question for soapers



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I would like to make some "fall"ish goat milk soap and hubby suggested putting pumpkin pie spice, or cloves or cinnamon in it. Can i add those things at trace and will they scent my soap. I am sure it will turn dark, but that would be ok if it smelled pumpkiny,,! Does anyone do this?


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I made a goat milk soap last year that included pumpkin pie spice and pumpkin puree from our garden. It smelled like pumpkin bread - yummy!


----------



## DaziAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

Patches said:


> I would like to make some "fall"ish goat milk soap and hubby suggested putting pumpkin pie spice, or cloves or cinnamon in it. Can i add those things at trace and will they scent my soap. I am sure it will turn dark, but that would be ok if it smelled pumpkiny,,! Does anyone do this?


Yes, adding spices is a wonderful thing! Note that if you add a puree the soap will not have the indefinite shelf-life that a "normal" bar of soap has.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

DaziAcres said:


> Yes, adding spices is a wonderful thing! Note that if you add a puree the soap will not have the indefinite shelf-life that a "normal" bar of soap has.


Maybe not 'indefinite' but I regularly soap with carrot puree, pumpkin and cucumber puree in place of the liquid in my recipe, and the soaps don't mold, get dos or any other nasty result. I've occasionally found a bar that got misplaced that is a few years old, with no problems or loss of quality.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Go easy on the cinnamon---it can be a skin irritant for some people. It is best to mix your dry spice with an oz. or 2 of oil, (set aside from your total oil count) then add to the rest of your soap to get it mixed in better.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Or infuse the dry spice in oil then strain the spice out of the oil so you don't have the scratchiness of the spice.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Yes, watch the cinnamon. Nutmeg is especially nice across the top. Pumpkin isn't horrible difficult to work with and makes a nice semi-astringent bar. Have fun! Cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice are all nice IN MODERATION. ) You could also make a pencil line with the spices but be sure to draw through or your soap could split on the line...


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks ladies. I tried pumpkin pie spice in it and really like the way it turned out. Love the color and smell too. Now does anyone make their own shampoo bars who would be willing to share the recipe. My hair is very long and very dry and naturally curly and i would love to find a shampoo that it would like! I use goat milk in my soap, didnt know if that would be good in a shampoo bar or not. You ladies rock! You are my 'go-to' place for inspiration.


----------

